
Envisioning Bitcoin’s Technology at the Heart of Global Finance - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/13/business/dealbook/bitcoin-blockchain-banking-finance.html
======
chrispeel
In contrast to the title above, the article is about _blockchain_ tech, not
Bitcoin itself.

<rant> It seems to me that only non-technical people refer to 'blockchain'
without an article. For example from the article "Rather than to stay at the
margins of the finance industry blockchain will become the beating heart of
it.” In my experience people with technical background would instead say
"Rather than to stay at the margins of the finance industry blockchain
technology will become the beating heart of it.” In other words, use
'blockchain' the same way you'd use 'database'.

I confess that when I hear someone use 'blockchain' as in the quote above
instead of 'blockchain technology' or 'blockchains', I immediately drop my
estimate of any technical expertise they have to near zero. </rant>

~~~
cashmonkey85
Technical people (knowledge in bitcoin) are confused by the vague word
'blockchain'. Marketing people are confident it's an important technology. In
general people are normally referring to a bitcoin like technology with any
innovation removed (a database) that can be used to scam silly banks out of
money

